# Bluddy two stage authentication.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's not enough the banks and other financial institutions now make us jump through hoops for their security and suffer the inconvenience of two stage authentication codes sent to a mobile to verify it's you after 15 years.
But just recently I have been asked to provide my mobile number to be sent a code for a €5 ink cartridge and even verify my location to buy online market places. Even bluddy Farcebook now has decided this must be in place to allow you to access your account on another appliance.

It's getting worse.

Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Ray,

They do have to at least try to appear to be protecting you from fraudsters and others who might seek to impersonate you. After all, they do need to be certain which version of you is trying to log in . . .

Sorry, couldn’t resist 


Regards,
John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive not had two stage on Facebook Ray or anything other than Vodafone or anywhere else where I havent set it up myself which I have for a lot of important stuff. Its pretty secure though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It might have been when Messenger locked everything up and I couldn't access my Farcebook account because they were sending a code to a long gone mobile number Baz.
Now even to access my electricity account it's asking for two stage verification and code.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Drives me nuts, too, Ray! Even more exasperating because we cannot get a signal inside the house.

Does anyone bank with Tesco bank? We have a credit card with them and I have tried and tried to manage it online but I am going to close it. Just can't get through the security checks.

Any recommendations for a new one? I had heard that John Lewis is a good one?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Pat.
When Barclays, MBNA, Nat West etc started charging for 'foreign' use 2.95% on every purchase we changed over to The Post Office.
We have both been using PO cards now for many years and never paid any charges at all plus get a good mid rate.
When travelling we use the French Credit Agricole Gold Card for the insurance. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I do love the Post Office so might support them.

Now I come to think of it we do have a Nationwide one which we never use. Will have to see how easy it is to manage on line.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

Nationwide online send an authorisation code to a mobile to log-in. I use an Ipad with finger tip ID which does away with that. Also works for other banks.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That's a good point! I have a current account and use my ipad to log in with the finger print. I wonder if I use to set up a tesco loggin? Probably too late now as I have a username, unique number and password already registered with them.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I can never get finger print authentication to work. I reckon Ive worn them away on me guitar.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't be bothered with passwords on any PC, laptop, tablet or phone. OK if one day something gets lost or stolen I might regret. But thats another reason I don't do any financial anything on portable electronics.
As and when my new phone arrives it has finger and face recognition but these will be turned off immediately. 

Ray.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

patp said:


> That's a good point! I have a current account and use my ipad to log in with the finger print. I wonder if I use to set up a tesco loggin? Probably too late now as I have a username, unique number and password already registered with them.


You can still use Finger Print. All my accounts were set up on a PC first. If I remember rightly you just use the current information when you download the app. Haven't used Tesco but assume its the same for all the banking apps.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

raynipper said:


> I can't be bothered with passwords on any PC, laptop, tablet or phone. OK if one day something gets lost or stolen I might regret. But thats another reason I don't do any financial anything on portable electronics.
> As and when my new phone arrives it has finger and face recognition but these will be turned off immediately.
> 
> Ray.


I wouldn't use my phone for financial transactions but I'm reasonably happy with my iPad with Finger Print recognition.

Ian


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I use two stage authentication on every site where it's an option (or requirement obviously). On many sites (e.g. Amazon) it allows me to select to not require it again on the same device which I find useful. I generally prefer a text message for authentication but happy to use an authenticator app (google usually) if for some reason a text isn't possible. Fortunately more and more sites are using fingerprint ID now which makes it much easier - I do most of my banking through my phone and it couldn't be easier with fingerprint log-on.

I'm all in favour of it if it reduces the chances of some low-life hacking into an account of mine - be it banking or shopping or anything else.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> Does anyone bank with Tesco bank? We have a credit card with them and I have tried and tried to manage it online but I am going to close it. Just can't get through the security checks.


I have a Tesco CC pat n use the banking app on the phone no bother.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just had to get a code to pay a €7.50 bill to the hospital. Crackers.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Just had to get a code to pay a €7.50 bill to the hospital. Crackers.


Console yourself Ray that in days gone by you may have had to write out something called a cheque and then put it in an envelope with a remittance advice. Then of course a stamp on the envelope and a trip to a post box!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Peter, some redeeming points. 
But I am rarely glued to the phone, well not that one always. 

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We are finding the authentication with our bank here a right pain as there is quite often a delay to actually receiving the text number so that when you try to insert it the site tells you that due to the delay the security window has timed out.:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes GG, still many logistical factors can interfere with this facility. At times my wife will be out with the phone or it's not in the office where I access financial sites.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Jean, I try to access it on my ipad but it just will not "recognise" the codes that I put in. I ask to change the code, we go through it, and then it does not recognise the new code. This has happened each time I have tried. As you probably know there is a user name followed by a digital number followed by a password. I never get past the digital number!

I use Nationwide finger print recognition on my ipad with no problem whatsoever. I will to over to using their credit card. I never use the Tesco vouchers anyway!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You know the tesco vouchers can be used for ferry or tunnel? =3xvalue


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Yes Peter, some redeeming points.
> But I am rarely glued to the phone, well not that one always.


I am worse than my 20+ children. I can't leave a room without my phone being with me and even then it is connected to my smart watch and my fitness band. It causes great hilarity amongst all our friends because if someone calls or texts me, all hell breaks loose. Sound is off but everything vibrates - my phone , my watch on my left wrist and my fitness band on my right wrist!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha, Tech gives me pleasure Peter all the time it's functioning well but all too often glitches and failures due to updates or finger trouble cause havoc and sleepless nights for me.
I'm happy to be one step behind the latest craze and sometimes two due to costs.

Mind yesterday I was having trouble in getting any signal for any phone as I guess weather or work was limiting transmission. I'm happy it's back again today so less stress.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Two factor authentication is there to protect YOUR money from those wanting to get their hands on it! I accept that it can, at times, be a bit of a pain, but a far GREATER pain is having your bank account emptied! 

Yes I DO shout at the computer at times when trying to log on to my banks etc, but then I remind myself it’s my money that’s being safeguarded. 

If you don’t like it the answer is pretty simple, go back to using cash or cheques, remember them and the “You must allow 5 working days for your cheque to clear before your goods can be dispatched”? Nowadays it’s a bit quicker. I have a pal who lives close to an Amazon city, the record is 48 MINUTES from order to getting it delivered! 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Steady on Andy. I will get to accept it but not gracefully.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Got any half crowns lying around? Or Groats??


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Andy. I have about six half crowns and one is silver. Plus about 30 tanners.

Ray.


----------

